# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Nam Long tuyển dụng - 0934 851 179 ms.Nhã

## chetaomaynamlong

Do nhu cầu mở rộng sản xuất, công ty TNHH SX TM DV KT Nam Long đang tuyển các vị trí sau đây:
- 05 nhân viên thiết kế, có chứng chỉ CSWP trở lên
- 05 nhân viên Tiện - Phay - Hàn
- 05 nhân viên lao động phổ thông
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ qua số điện thoại 0934 851 179 hoặc qua e-mail: tuyendung@namlongcompany.com
thông tin công ty, tham khảo tại http://namlongcompany.com/

----------

